# Medical Martial Law in Tx already?



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Anybody got any more on this? It's clear the machine was ready. Today one. Tomorrow.....sky's the limit!

DALLAS — A second patient suspected of being infected with the deadly Ebola virus may be forced into protective custody, reports say, as the first phase of medical martial law will soon begin.

According to a recent report, Dr. David L. Lakey, Texas Department of State Health Services Director, filed an order in a Dallas court Monday to admit the patient suspected of being infected into protective custody.

An excerpt out of a bombshell report written by David Lee of Courthouse News Service reads:

The unidentified patient, sued as “M.W.L.,” is “reasonably suspected of being infected with a communicable disease (Ebola) that presents an immediate threat to public health,” the 4-page motion states.

“Further, movant has determined that proposed patient is a threat to himself or others if not immediately restrained. Further, sources charged with monitoring the proposed patient M.W.L. have observed the proposed patient failing or refusing to follow the written order of the Texas Department of State Health Services by leaving the premises of a medical facility contrary to medical directives, without permission and surreptitiously.”

The only other thing I have seen is obama threatening to use troops to force busses of illegals in here because the people in Texas are trying to stick up for us and resist the blatant invasion of petri dishes. Now that disease is hot, he is going to use troops to make it happen. I am not sure which justification is being used in tejas to do what?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

So.... this begs the question. What happens when someone is suspected of having Ebola and doesn't have it is put on a floor or in reasonable contact with patients who actually have the disease. Do they become infected? Do we write it off when they die? Because after all its for the greater good? And what are the odds of that happening anyway? 
Well anyway the hospital the Texas patient went to sent him home the first time. Everything must be A-Okay.

I vote that the outbreak actually has something to do with the recent solar flare. And that its extraterrestrial in origin. Anybody agree?


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Why not get a grip on yourselves. Would you rather have Ebola Eddie wandering the streets of hometown USA infecting everyone he or she comes in contact with?

Some of you folks have no clue how the real world works do you?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

If it comes from Texas it should be Ok. Dont ever trust the Feds.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Forced quarantine for people suspected of having a deadly communicable disease has been done in the United States for at least 150 years. To let people with diseases like ebola just run around wherever they want is moronic and suicidal.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Actually, thinking people wonder if it isn't more than face value. Like forced ebola Julio bussed into texas under military gaurd see? Haha get a grip on that...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Unless hospitalization is required, people have regularly been quarantined in their own residence. I understand this disease is scary but it is not as easily transmitted as most fatal diseases. I'm still more concerned about Enterovirus D68.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

oddapple said:


> Actually, thinking people wonder if it isn't more than face value. Like forced ebola Julio bussed into texas under military gaurd see? Haha get a grip on that...


I continue to try to make sense of your posts. I continue to fail.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

BagLady said:


> I continue to try to make sense of your posts. I continue to fail.


You and me both.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

Why does this post / subjet make me think of Dr. Demento's "They are coming to take me away, ha ha, they are coming to take me away, ho ho, he he, to the Ebola Farm, where life is better all the time, and then men with clean white suits...."


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Just do whatever the government says to do, and everything will be okay.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

James m said:


> Just do whatever the government says to do, and everything will be okay.


That's right. Then their attempt at population control will be a success.


----------

